# Decatur GA 3 yr blk/tan F



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*This is all the info I have on this sweet girl.*
She was found wondering in a subdivision. She is thin, but a sweet girl. The lady that found her has been visiting her at the shelter with her child and the dog has been great. The dog has come nose to nose with other dogs and been fine. She will bark when one walks by her kennel. She is a beautiful dog. She is guessed to be about 3 years old. Jamie at this shelter is wonderful to work with. *Also, possible help for approved out of state rescues.*

Jamie Martinez
Animal Adoption/Rescue Coordinator
DeKalb Animal Services and Enforcement
845 Camp Road
Decatur, Georgia 30032
kennel: (404) 294-3088
direct: (404) 294-2165
fax: (404) 294-2947
[email protected] <mailto:[email protected]>
Decatur, Georgia - Dog and Cat Adoption, Dog and Cat Rescue Pet Listings


----------



## Neo93 (Apr 25, 2011)

Such a pretty girl! 

I wish Frieda weren't so dog reactive, or we'd take her.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

bump


----------

